# 12x Sundown SA-12s !!!



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Paul Strouth's Jeep.

Currently doing 153.1 dB @ 35 Hz sealed on the dash on the TL with an American Bass 1000.1 wired to 1.33 DCR per "side" (as it is two amps in one).

Power not measured but the subs are moving maybe 1/2-3/4 inch P-P wired at that load.

Derrick will be in shortly with more pictures and pictures of the TL screen  

Port is 288 in^2 tuned to around 44 Hz "on paper" but peaks at 35 hz in the vehicle.

Roughly 20.4 cubes after port displacement for the box... so after sub displacement just a hair over 1.5 per sub.

---

We tested it in an open warehouse section of the shop... and it did a number on my office :










---

YouTube - Twelve Sundown Audio SA-12s burping a legal 153.1db

153.1 @ 35 Hz run

We'll get more up as soon as we can of music and whatnot.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

YouTube - Twelve Sundown Audio SA-12s playing Flo Rida - Low

Vid playing some music. The bass was flexing the fluorescent lights next to the truck causing them to flicker. Also pay attention to the pack of ring terminals hanging on the back wall about 9-10 seconds into the vid.


----------



## DanWiggins (Jun 15, 2005)

You'd gain a clean 3 dB if you'd use these instead of those pieces of junk he's running now:


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

You are so right Dan... I don't know why we try so hard to match the Funky Pup when it just isn't possible!


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

153.1 @ 35hz sealed is very impressive! 

Just need to get that AB amp replaced with good ol' Sundown!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

OldSkool_08 said:


> 153.1 @ 35hz sealed is very impressive!
> 
> Just need to get that AB amp replaced with good ol' Sundown!


May be testing that tomorrow  Two 3500s.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

We put in two SAZ-3500Ds to replace the AB 1000.1 -- the 3500s WILL run wired down to the lower load :




























1.7 dB gain


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

My wife said she'd kill me if I did something like this to one of our vehicles.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

*laughs*

His score climbed again... 155.1 dB at a show on Saturday:

YouTube - Twelve Sundown Audio SA-12s hitting a legal 155.1db @ 35hz


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, 155db @ 35Hz would be painful if you were in that Jeep.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

It has climbed to 155.6 dB now with a bit of break-in time


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

What ohm load is each 3500 running at? If they're SVC4 subs I'd assume .66 each before rise?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

RyanM923 said:


> What ohm load is each 3500 running at? If they're SVC4 subs I'd assume .66 each before rise?


Each sub is in series for 8 ohms so we have 0.66 final load then the amps are strapped to this load for 0.33 per amp.


----------



## Mr B (Apr 21, 2009)

That's one crazy load...


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

The wire is running through the ports? Plywood amp racks? Cmon man, whotf is installing this stuff? Trailerpark Car Audio?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

SPL install  Pretty isn't loud !


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Let's shoehorn 13 more of those in my xB for a grand total of 14 Jacob :laugh:


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

sundownz said:


> SPL install  Pretty isn't loud !


Really? How bout this link? 

It's a matter of having someone represent your product and doing it with some kind of responsibility to the shop they own. Showcasing it in a manner that is consistent with the type of work they can do. Rather than just shoving as much equipment into a vehicle as they can and NOT caring about fit and finish....they will not sell the equipment OR installation to someone that cares about the look of their vehicle with that type of install.

Just my .02.

Im not shooting your equipment down, rather the dealers YOU choose to sell your product. A shop owner should feel privileged to carry exclusive lines. It is what separates them from every other hack shop. But when they install it like this, they look like every other hack shop.

If that's how much they care..........well.........there you go.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

He's not a dealer, just an SPL competitor.

You might find one in 10,000 SPL installs that looks great -- like the one you linked. About 99% of the time it doesn't look fancy since it needs to be able to be changed and updated to improve the score.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of running wires through the port, regardless of it being an spl setup or not. I'd rather just drill a big hole to run all of that through and seal it up...takes practically no time at all to do it like that and make it look a lot better.

As far as fit and finish of the box goes, who cares? It's a setup built to meter high. I'm sure the owner and Jacob will tinker with some more things to make it louder...no sense making something look perfect when you're going to mod it soon. I've never even carpeted a spl box of mine...


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

He is planning to wall it now otherwise I suggested he do his wires like mine :


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

Any reason why you don't just go straight to the amp and just silicon the holes up?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

sundownz said:


> He's not a dealer, just an SPL competitor.


Gotcha.

Sorry I seem like I am busting your balls so much Jacob. Just seemed like a shame if he WAS a dealer, and your line is supposed to be exclusive. Hope it did not come off as calling your product junk, because I do not know anything about it.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

RyanM923 said:


> Any reason why you don't just go straight to the amp and just silicon the holes up?


Much easier to change wiring configurations this way and I just don't like how a hole with silicone in it looks


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

CCSS said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Sorry I seem like I am busting your balls so much Jacob. Just seemed like a shame if he WAS a dealer, and your line is supposed to be exclusive. Hope it did not come off as calling your product junk, because I do not know anything about it.


No problem -- I will often post photos of customer installs if they perform well in the lanes even if they aren't the prettiest thing ever 

This Jeep is pretty devastating with 155+ at 35 Hz... really have to see / hear it in person.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I like it. I think he needs to fix up the jeep itself though lol.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

KAPendley said:


> Really? How bout this link?
> 
> It's a matter of having someone represent your product and doing it with some kind of responsibility to the shop they own. Showcasing it in a manner that is consistent with the type of work they can do. Rather than just shoving as much equipment into a vehicle as they can and NOT caring about fit and finish....they will not sell the equipment OR installation to someone that cares about the look of their vehicle with that type of install.
> 
> ...


That link is cute but NOT a real SPL competitor. I promise you there's a ****box out there with duct tape around the subs in an unfinished box that'll beat whatever number that throws up with a fraction of that power/cone area. 

This jeep actually looks VERY clean compared to most SPL vehicles you'll see. And pulling off those numbers is by far NOT the sign of a hack shop. 

Try pulling off some of those big numbers yourself and you'll likely gain a new appreciation for the guys that can. The big winners use enough wood in a year to build a small house with build/test/re-builds.

Also people who tweak and swap around equipment constantly don't really go for clean/permanent.... I definitely fall into that category.


----------



## joimster (Sep 28, 2009)

Does loud bass like this actually hurt, or just give an uneasy feeling? I've never actually experienced anything like this.
I realize that the threshold of audibility increases with decreasing frequency, but there's not much data about the threshold of pain with decreasing frequency.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

155+db @ 35Hz would be painful IMHO. I've never been around anything that could do above mid 140's in the 35Hz area and there was no way I would get anywhere near that cat without double hearing protection. 

Also, it's been proven to me before that enough SPL at 60Hz can/will make you lose your lunch. LOL!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

We have a Team Sundown vehicle doing a 160 @ 35 Hz now


----------

